# Paris hilton BACK IN JAIL !



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

http://thesuperficial.com/2007/06/paris_hi...ack_in_jail.php

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH (takes a deep breath) HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good. Glad to hear it.







 @ pics


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

LA legal system is nuts ! i cant believe this is going on like this there


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 8, 2007)

My favourite pictures of Paris Hilton.


----------



## squall3031 (Jun 8, 2007)

what a crybaby. She only needs to stay there for another 23 days. Not like for a year or the rest of her life.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

i think she wont make the 23 days i think she will faint or go to the hospital or something cuase she isnt eating her prison food lol


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

I hear salad being tossed in the distance...


----------



## Digeman (Jun 8, 2007)

Serves her freakin' right! Man i got outraged when i read  the papers saying she only spent 3 days in jail and got sent to one of her huge mantions. Pissed me off that rich spoiled famous people think they can do anything without any conequense...and what bothers me more is that people actually let this happen..i mean what kind of message does this shit send to kids all around the world?! "Yeah kids drink and drive and the worst thing that could happens is 3 days in jail ha ha ha ha"...bullshit! Damnit she only got 45 days in jail which later got reduced to what was it...30 days? and then got sent home for a few days? Damnit she should be happy she got such a mild sentence when she actually deserved to sit in there for a hellof a lot longer!


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

thesuperficial.com said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton has been ordered back to jail in Lynwood and will serve out her 23 day sentence with a credit for the 5 days she's already served (although it was closer to 3). Reporters say she was crying through the entire process, and when the judge gave his decision she let out a huge cry and said, "This isn't right." She was then physically dragged out of the courtroom by a female deputy, in tears, screaming, "Mom, Mom, Mom."
> 
> *Other witnesses say they saw a rainbow beaming directly into the courtroom. And others say they saw a giant man in the clouds with a white beard nodding his head approvingly.*


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't stand the stupid spoiled tart.

She has nothing going for her and has the most vacant expression on her face as if there isn't a single thought in her head.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

she isnt with the general population she is by her self in her jail cell for 23 hours a day she gets 1 hour of walking around BYHERSELF  

and she has no cell mate


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> she isnt with the general population she is by her self in her jail cell for 23 hours a day she gets 1 hour of walking around BYHERSELFÂ
> 
> and she has no cell mate



That's what she deserves / needs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## fristi (Jun 8, 2007)

haha
there is where she belongs
paris hilton STINKS!!!


----------



## SlyGuy (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris Hilton Prison Song


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2007)

I've seen people sentenced to jail for over 1 year and not one single tear. She's there for 23 days and crying her ass off.

*cough*bitch*cough*


----------



## adgloride (Jun 8, 2007)

This might make her think again before breaking the law.  Next you will hear the Judge has been sacked.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jun 8, 2007)

Those pics just made my day.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> NOTE: I officially nominate Judge Michael Sauer for President of the Entire Universe.



Apparently Judge Michael Sauer is not a Hilton Honors Member


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> This might make her think again before breaking the law.Â Next you will hear the Judge has been sacked.



no it wont
next time her daddy will just get a judge who likes to stay at hiltons and let him stay there for free


----------



## rice151 (Jun 8, 2007)

wait, this morning they said they let her go early???
Am I missing something and they threw her BACK in?
Score.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

holy crap

those pictures RULE
I laughed for atleast 3 minutes straight, and that was after I closed that tab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





damn good to see shes going back to where she belongs, even if its only for like 3 weeks..
whats the bet she becomes currency at that prison? like, I'll trade you an inch of paris's hair for a pack of smokes?


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 8, 2007)

You people are so mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got nothing against her as a person, but her coming out of jail was just ridiculous. Hurrah to whoever chucked her back in.


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











HOLY CRAP!

He looks like Tom Dickson! "Will she blend?"


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 8, 2007)

why is this not on gbatemps portal


----------



## martin88 (Jun 8, 2007)

I read on today's newspaper that she got to serve the sentence at her house because of some medical condition? 

So they changed their mind? A good thing in my opinion, no preferential treatments.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 8, 2007)

Actually I see a few boo-boos here.

For starters, the LA Sheriff broke the law breaking a court order by this Judge letting her out to home prison.  He is potentially facing contempt of court charges by the judge which would serve the jerk right.  There was no real medical condition other than she worked herself into panic attacks and suicidal supposed depression.  Mind you in a cube with no items of use I can't figure how she could hang herself being in there 23hours a day.

Also the judge being very pissed erased that 23day goodbehavior crap.  She has 45 days -5 for time spent, though there is the potential she could get a few days out early because in LA County for every 4 days of good behavior you're given credit for 1 less day.  You can do the math, but it's definitely not 23. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not nice basking in her torture, but she damn well deserved it considering she basically FU'd the judge twice on breaking her probation and no driving restriction, then showing up to court very late which got her ass canned on the max sentence there.


----------



## DJLO (Jun 8, 2007)

Good

Stupid bitch deserves it


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris crying photos = comedy gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet the sheriff that let her out in the first place was bribed.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 8, 2007)

I hope she doesn't "write" a book (though I'm pretty sure "she would do that") after this.

"My 23 Days in Jail, by Paris Hilton"


----------



## amptor (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> why is this not on gbatemps portal



not to be racist or anything

but what does this prove?  There's plenty of violations every day and people getting to go home.

BTW dirtie your avatar is kinda weird
thegame, where are u on irc?
weaponx, where are u? someone is impersonating you on irc EVERY DAY.
speechles, u fear the admins on here so that's why I never see u post.
kontrast, where the HELL ARE U?
Thug4l1f3, where are u limey, I want to pwn u in crackdown.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 9, 2007)

Amptor: Weird in a good way, Dirtie's avatar is awesome


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> Paris crying photos = comedy gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess what kind of bribe it was?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She deserves it, for being such an annoying brat.
But then after she comes out, we can expect:

"My Sweet 23 Days in Prison, by Paris Hilton"
&
"Desperate PrisonMates"


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2007)

I kinda feel sorry for Paris. Poor little rich girl (/contradictory). I luff her dog


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 9, 2007)

I get a warm fuzzy feeling in my heart knowing that every news channel in the world is focusing all of their attention on Paris Hilton while rebels are murdering innocent people in South Africa, nuclear conflict is reaching its climax, and death is running rampant across all of the land. It's like a fairy-tale come true, it makes me laugh when people claim that society isn't degrading.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> I get a warm fuzzy feeling in my heart knowing that every news channel in the world is focusing all of their attention on Paris Hilton while rebels are murdering innocent people in South Africa, nuclear conflict is reaching its climax, and death is running rampant across all of the land. It's like a fairy-tale come true, it makes me laugh when people claim that society isn't degrading.



1.South Africa ? 
Who cares there a bunch of savages anyway! have you seen black hawk down ?

2.Nuclear Climax ? 
Awesome i've been waiting for this for years ! ever since i have seen mad max beyond thunderdome ! i have a makeshift thunderdome in my backyard and a large supply of hot pockets! 2 man enter one man leaves !!!!!!!!! 

3.Death Running Rampant across the land? 
Good ! this planet is over populated as it is ! only slow stupid ppl are dieing anyway ! Darwin calls it Natural Selection! 

4.Soceity Degrading? 
Are you nuts ! think about 2000 years ago we where living in caves speaking arabic ! and look at us now ! im microwaving a hot pocket in 3 minutes i will have cheesy goodness !


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow your microwave sucks...I can nuke a hot pocket in 60 seconds these days


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

i retract my statment then :-( society is degrading 

i need a new microwave


----------



## Opium (Jun 9, 2007)

It's a dream come true.

MY response in the other thread when she was released:



QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shes out?
> ...



hurray!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey DIRTIE...technically there was a bribe.

Last campaign season for that guy...06 04 ...I dunno... Hilton's daddy gave him the maximum campaign donation possible.

Does that count?


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> Hey DIRTIE...technically there was a bribe.
> 
> Last campaign season for that guy...06 04 ...I dunno... Hilton's daddy gave him the maximum campaign donation possible.
> 
> Does that count?


Ahh, very interesting


----------



## beethy (Jun 9, 2007)

HAHAH GOD YES


----------



## stinkingbob (Jun 9, 2007)

Hahahaha!!
Bye bye paris you stupid bitch.
I hpe you stay the full 45 days in jail.
Can you believe that people actually support Paris?? THey think that she should be under house arrest.

Well, I think I will go out and drive drunk on a suspended license and then if I get caught I want to spend 3 days in a fluff jail and then the rest on house arrest.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

oh poor Paris, no scandaloous sexxorz for her for the next 40-somethin' days.

...actually I take that back, since most people in Prison have homosexual sex on a pretty regular basis while they are there.


----------



## dirtycarrot (Jun 9, 2007)

Brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This news has made my day!!!


----------



## martin88 (Jun 9, 2007)

Was there a video of Paris Hilton having sex leaked onto the internet? Is that the same person as this one?


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> Was there a video of Paris Hilton having sex leaked onto the internet? Is that the same person as this one?








Of course not.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

yes thats the same paris hilton :-)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> yes thats the same paris hilton :-)


U LIE


JUST KIDDING


DERP


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Tanas (Jun 9, 2007)

She reminds me of Parker out of Thunderbirds.


----------



## madmk (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha, thats hilarious :-) I'm glad shes back, the pictures made my day


----------



## THeLL (Jun 9, 2007)

Justice!


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> 1.South Africa ?
> Who cares there a bunch of savages anyway! have you seen black hawk down ?


OMFG are you for real, seriously?
i thought PCK was bad but at least he could base some of his post on reality. jesus christ that's the most racist thing i've seen on this board yet and i for one am offended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and trying to retract your statement ain't gonna wipe that away either.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> My favourite pictures of Paris Hilton.


these pictures sucks becaues they dfont show her "snatch"


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.South Africa ?
> ...


I think he was being sarcastic. Look at the rest of his post. Noone could say the things he wrote there with a straight face. Well, except for the microwave part


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2007)

EDIT: Dammit. Double posted. Sorry.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic. Look at the rest of his post. Noone can say what he wrote there with a straight face. Well, except for the microwave partÂ Â


not the point now is it. shit like that should just never be said even in jest.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> Not the point, now is it. Shit like that should just never be said, even in jest.


I agree jokes like that are in very poor taste. But reading such an (intentionally) absurd statement makes you see how stupid the people who _would_ say it seriously really are.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> I bet the sheriff that let her out in the first place was bribed.



That's a possibility.

Another possibility, one that nobody on this thread has brought up yet, is that the judge was a Scientologist attempting to recruit another celebrity member.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2007)

heh, I was bored


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> 4.Soceity Degrading?
> Are you nuts ! think about 2000 years ago we where living in caves speaking arabic ! and look at us now ! im microwaving a hot pocket in 3 minutes i will have cheesy goodness !



Hey! Some of us still speak Arabic


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> I've seen people sentenced to jail for over 1 year and not one single tear. She's there for 23 days and crying her ass off.
> 
> *cough*bitch*cough*



Plus she'll be able to sell her "My Prison Hell" story for $1 million.  I'd go to the celebrity wing of a jail for 45 days for $1 million no problem. I wouldn't be fucking crying about it either, I'd be happy as a dog with two cocks.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was being sarcastic. Look at the rest of his post. Noone can say what he wrote there with a straight face. Well, except for the microwave partÂ Â
> ...



I laughed my ass on what he said, that makes me a bad guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .
Sarcasm is a great thing, though I understand some people would not understand / like that kind of humor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> 1.South Africa ?
> Who cares there a bunch of savages anyway! have you seen black hawk down ?



I've never met a nice south african....


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.South Africa ?
> ...



Holy shit that's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> ...




i was joking lol 

but seriously we all know who the problem ppl of the world are ............... yep the Swedish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatScam (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 9 2007 said:
> ...


That’s because the Swedish control time, & when you control time you control the world!


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 9, 2007)

I like their meatballs.

*EDIT:* and their *FISH*


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 9 2007, 08:21 PM)]I like their meatballs.
> 
> *EDIT:* and their *FISH*



They are indeed excellent cooks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCJLCc8DRrk


----------

